# Onion Soup



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG- here is Patti's To Die For onion soup recipe. Seriously- it's perfect.

2 tablespoons butter or margarine
1 tablespoon olive oil
6 large onions thinly sliced
1 tablespoon flour
3 cans (14 1/2 oz) regular strength beef broth
1 cup water
1/3 dry red wine
salt and pepper
1 cup shredded swiss cheese (I use mozzarella instread)

Heat butter and oil in large pan over medium heat, add onions and cook, stirring occasionally, till soft and caramel colored but not browned, (30-40 minutes) . Stir in flour and cook for 2 minutes to brown lightly. Pour in about 1 cup of beef broth, stirring to blend flour and broth. Add remaining broth, water and wine. Bring to boil, cover, reduce heat and simmer 30 minutes. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Add toasted bread to bottom, fill bown, cover with cheese and either broil or microwave till cheese melted EASY PEASY

I cannot believe I have de-evolved into being a woman who posts RECIPES on the internet..omg...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh..I'm moved.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> Oh..I'm moved.


copied so it doesn't get buried


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I...I think I need to make more of this again this week...this time, I'll cut the crusts off of the croutons. Too hard to cut through with the side of the spoon.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

So I really wanna make this one, but have no idea what is a good dry red wine.... anyone have some suggestions? Something fairly common?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dixie said:


> So I really wanna make this one, but have no idea what is a good dry red wine.... anyone have some suggestions? Something fairly common?


Try Boone's Farm

Okay, just kidding. Go to the wine store and pick up a bottle of chianti. Any name brand will do as long as it's a drinking wine, not one labelled "cooking wine".


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I bought a "cooking" red wine off the shelves in the grocery store. It is NOT for drinking as it has added salt in it. It was two bucks and change, and means no one will be tempted to drink it.  It definitely tastes just like regular red wine in the food, which was surprising. Bags of onions and beef broth were on sale this week, so I stocked up!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

The dry red wine I use is the Sutter Home Merlot. I've also used Cabernet but it depends on what they have at the store at the time. I definitely use drinking wine, not cooking wine though.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I just wanted to give a big thanks to Tapatalk so that as Jayson and I were walking through the store tonight, he was able to pull up Haunt Forum on our phones, get the recipe (Thanks to every one involved for the cooking of and posting of this recipe!)

I got a Beringer 2009 Cabernet Sauvignon. Making tomorrow night. Can't wait.

Can we have a shared recipes thread somewhere? I would especially like to have a place for recipes to take to make and takes, parties, pot lucks, etc. (Still trying to decide what to take to the Workshop this weekend, LMAO)


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Dixie, do you need to take a hot or cold dish? I have an AWESOME chicken recipe I can send you. Oh, and as for the onion soup, you can make croutons for it or just use french bread. Personally I don't like the bread in mine but when I make it for hubby, he likes it. Be sure you toast your bread or croutons though.....it absorbs less of the liquid.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Deb, be really careful with the cooking wine...since it contains salt, it may affect the saltiness of the soup. The beef broth also contains salt so just taste it as you go.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ladies, feel free to start a "Shared Recipes for Make and Take Groups or Any Other Small Crowd" in this forum. That way the onion soup thread won't get hijacked


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Deb, I am SOO glad you posted this on here. Since we are now on extremely limited diets, this is one thing Kenny can have. My recipe has been packed away and put into storage. If this hadn't been on here, I would have had to risk trying a different one that I may or may not have liked. THANK YOU  now Kenny can have dinner tomorrow or Sunday night!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nomnomnommmmmm.....the best onion soup ever. Okay, I need to shut up or Roxy will spank me.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I would like to be second in line for Roxy's spanking...I mean, what?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Debbie, 
I freakin love onion soup but have never made it. Maybe my wife and I will make a batch. I've always heard it's very easy to make. Thanks!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

This one is real easy....I've been making it for years!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

i love onion soup debbie5,thanks for sharing recipe!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmmm..its a chilly day & I'm low on food, but have 2 bags of onions. I just might make it today! Nomnomnom...

And you are welcome graveyardmaster!


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

debbie5 said:


> Hmmm..its a chilly day & I'm low on food, but have 2 bags of onions. I just might make it today! Nomnomnom...
> 
> And you are welcome graveyardmaster!


Chilly day? I wish you could send a bit down here. 98 today and up to 105 by Sunday.
I have got to get the heck out of West Texas.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for posting this, Deb. I'm in NJ right now, and my daughter asked for this for dinner. However, my recipe is in NC. I spent the entire day looking for this recipe and had given up until I remembered the food section on here and VOILA....you just saved me from breaking my daughters heart. One thing I forgot to add to the recipe when I first gave it to Debbie...there is a beef stock product (I can't remember the name) but I add a few tablespoons to it once I get it all made and simmering. It adds a little a little depth to the soup


----------

